# timber gate design



## thebigt (27 Jan 2013)

hi all ive been asked by a freinds dad[farmer] if i would be able to make him 3 sets of timber gates for around the yard at his farm,nothing massive just wants something nice around the house /yard area that isnt the usual metal type to keep the dogs/geese in,would appreciate if you lads had any designs drawings i could let him look at and choose,ive been scouring myself but cant really find much,looking for mortice/tenon design with possible curved tops,thanks in advance


----------



## adidat (27 Jan 2013)

just googled wooden gate, and on images there are 100's of pictures of wooden gates a lot with curved top, print some out and reverse engineer them.

adidat


----------



## richarnold (27 Jan 2013)

Hi there.
I made these about 4 years ago, and they haven't had any problems with them. All the joints are of the haunched mortice and tenon variety. One thing I would always advise is to run any form of boarding over bare faced rails at the bottom as apposed to finishing them in a rebate





Cheers, Richard


----------



## Steve Maskery (27 Jan 2013)

That, Sir, is a very nice gate indeed.
=D> =D> =D>


----------



## thebigt (27 Jan 2013)

thanks lads,nice gates rich credit to you,i was actually hoping for a drawing or two hence not looking at google to much thanks


----------

